# Smelly Gloves



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

Hello,

I have a pair of Specialized Enduro gloves which i really enjoy wearing.

Specialized Bicycle Components

Problem is, they have started to stink .

Any tips on how to wash/clean/de-stink them?

They're intact so it would be a shame to have to throw them out.

Thanks and Merry Christmas.

Mike


----------



## mtnbiker831 (Sep 19, 2011)

I throw my gloves in the washer and dryer every ride and they have lasted hundreds of wash/dry cycles.


----------



## mtbmxer (Jun 23, 2009)

Stick em in the freezer overnight and then wash them again. That should kill the bacteria that makes the smell.


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

thanks guys. So machine washing them won't destroy them? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Mike123456 said:


> So machine washing them won't destroy them?


:eekster: you've never washed them??


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

Negative; they're fairly new and now, need a wash, hence this post


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. I wash mine when they get rank. Borax or Oxiclean will really kill the stench and brighten up colors without harming the materials. I even occasionally soak my shoes in Oxiclean overnight, rinse well and allow them to dry. They can get pretty rank after wet multi-day rides. They come out great. 

Chlorine bleach is definitely bad and fabric softener is also bad for any and all cycling/technical gear.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I always wash my gloves by hand with Woolite. Just soak them in the sink and then hand-scrub them. Seems to work for me.


----------



## mapex101 (Oct 30, 2013)

Try adding some vinegar to the wash along with soap of course!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ctrider29er (Dec 1, 2013)

I use my motocross gloves and just throw them in the washing machine with regular clothes - no ill effects machine or air drying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Somewhere I read/heard that Woolite is not good for technical fabrics as it reduces their wicking capability. This is certainly true for any fabric softeners, but not sure about Woolite.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

put a little dish soap or woolite in the kitchen sink, put the gloves on, wash like you were washing your hands. take them off and wring/rinse/wring in clean water until it runs clear. air dry on towel..


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Washing machine doesn't destroy mine. I usually don't notice the stink when I put 'em in, but when they come out they sometimes smell and need to be aired out. Was thinking about adding some borax or baking soda to the detergent to see if that helps. I have 3 sets of gloves that I rotate right now, to ensure I have fresh pair ready to go.


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

Distilled white vinegar, if it won't get the funk out nothing will. Occasionally soke them in a container of water and white vinegar solution if thet get especially funky. Normally I usually just throw them in the wash every few rides. During the warmer months I let them air dry, colder they go in the dryer.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

The vinegar soak if they get really funky.

Woolite and other fab softeners contain wax and diminish the wicking characteristics of performance clothing.


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks all, they'll go in the machine today for a gentle cycle with all my workout clothes.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The odour is caused from bacteria. If you can't wash sweaty, dirty clothes immediately after a ride then, air dry them rather than throw them in a hamper where the bacteria sits and ferments.

I wash gloves (including body armour, jerseys and shorts) in the washer (regular detergent, warm water,cold rinse) Make sure velcro is sealed otherwise sticks to other items, hang to air dry. 

Never put synthetics in the dryer. Synthetics, do not do well when they get run through the dryer. It can damage elastic. Plus, many types of synthetics are quick drying and benefit from being kept from the heat of a dryer.


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks all. After a gentle cycle sans softener, gloves came out looking (and smelling) great. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

From my experience washing can kill some gloves, but if you are careful it will take much longer.

Use a mesh bag for your gear
Get it out to dry when you get home
Machine wash on gentle with no soap. They come out sparkling with no odor.
Air dry. Overnight is usually all it takes
The key is not to let stench develop in the first place, like others said. Mesh bag works wonders.


----------



## doismellbacon (Sep 20, 2007)

+1 on Vinegar. 
When everything else stops working, and your clothes have the chronic road kill stink, vinegar is the only thing that works...well, that and expensive sports detergents that work on the same principle. It's a pH thing.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

I washed both pairs of my gloves last night for the first time in over a year because of this thread. Maybe the few rides in the rain I have done kept the stench in check. Lol


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I wash my gloves and pads about once a month. It's never done any damage. Rocks, trees and just wear and tear on my grips is how I kill gloves!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I wash my gloves regularly. I use Sport Wash for all my tech clothes...the wife and I have a LOT of them between our bike clothes, running clothes, general outdoor stuff, yoga clothes, etc. There are other products that function similarly. Basically, they rinse clean without damaging the wicking properties of synthetic fabrics. I also wash my wool gear in it.

I am not so afraid of the dryer. For tech clothes, I USUALLY air dry them but there are times when I need something dry fast, so I will use the low heat setting on my dryer and usually put the synthetic items with cotton clothes to help pull the moisture out and minimize damage from the tumbling. It's the tumbling that's most likely to damage clothes, anyway.

And sometimes, you need the heat of the dryer. For example, when applying DWR coatings to revitalize a rain jacket's waterproofness, you WANT to heat the garments to help "set" the DWR you sprayed on. And in between treatments, the dryer can be used just to touch it up.


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

Mike123456 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a pair of Specialized Enduro gloves which i really enjoy wearing.
> 
> ...


Ok all. Thanks for your excellent advice. I washed the gloves and they came out with no smell at all!
However, i noticed that they had a tear along a seam and I know have new Specialized Enduro Gloves that i really like.

Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

Lol, yup

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

You could always have them steam sanitized, but that's usually reserved for the REALLY stinky stuff (see:hockey gear).


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

I wish it was just my gloves. Here's my pile of offending gear. Packs, pads, helmets, have all absorbed the reek. I do wash my gloves and helmets when they start making me gag, but most of the rest of this stuff has seen only rainwater.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Here's what came out of 1 set of pads.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

The smell of my gloves was vividly reminiscent of vomit. 

I wash them regularly. Washing with vinegar stopped doing much good. An overnight soak in a bucket of pure vinegar seems to have done the trick.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Is that beer? Damn, those were funky indeed.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

What works for me, at least gloves-wise is to have a few pairs, at least a weeks' worth. Once I wear a pair they get washed with my other riding clothes during the regular weekly wash. In doing this, my gloves are not the problem and they last forever.

However, I can not afford to do this with my hydration pack, elbow pads, helmet, etc. so I deal with the reek with those items and try to wash them every so often. 

I wish I didn't sweat like I do


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

bad andy said:


> However, I can not afford to do this with my hydration pack, elbow pads, helmet, etc. so I deal with the reek with those items and try to wash them every so often.
> 
> I wish I didn't sweat like I do


I hear you. I washed everything and it all smells a lot better except for the older set of pads, those things have a tenacious stink.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike123456 (May 14, 2013)

So my new regimen is to wash pads and gloves every other week on a luke warm, gentle cycle with y other running/biking stuff. All good, no damage and no smell.

Mike


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

icecreamjay said:


> I hear you. I washed everything and it all smells a lot better except for the older set of pads, those things have a tenacious stink.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wash everything as well regularly, Camel Bak gets a full soak rinse occasionally.

I've been using OXY Clean with my gear and it helps quite a bit with the stink. Soak then wash. I'm pretty sure its the hydrogen peroxide at work...


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

Yeah, I wash pretty much everything in a front loading washing machine. Pretty gentle compared to the thrashing old top loaders provided. However, I don't use the dryer and just let the stuff air dry. It's all pretty much completely dry after 24 hours. 

The only "preventative" measure I take to prevent damage is to ensure all the velcro straps are in their tightest position (full covered) so items don't get all tangled/stuck together.


----------



## Shutter Jim (Feb 2, 2011)

Wash. Gentle cycle. Cool water (not cold, not exceptionally warm). Small amount of detergent, some oxyclean and a half a cup of vinegar. Rinse twice.


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

i have some Fox Dirt Paws, had them for a few years now and i just throw them in the sink with some warm soapy water and let them sit for a little while. come back later and move them around some and then rinse them and sit them out to dry. it does the trick


----------



## invictarocks (Sep 6, 2012)

challybert said:


> Yeah, I wash pretty much everything in a front loading washing machine. Pretty gentle compared to the thrashing old top loaders provided. However, I don't use the dryer and just let the stuff air dry. It's all pretty much completely dry after 24 hours.
> 
> The only "preventative" measure I take to prevent damage is to ensure all the velcro straps are in their tightest position (full covered) so items don't get all tangled/stuck together.


I do this, even with the backpack, along with some shirts and whatnot to quiet the tumbling in the dryer. And button and zip the shorts. I would go hand wash without a front loading washer though.


----------



## Kajjal (Dec 14, 2013)

Best to wash your gear on a very regular basis or you could catch something nasty off it. I made sure all my gear is machine washable to make things easy.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

All my stuff goes in the front load washer. I do wash softer things like wool shirts seperatley from things like knee pads though. Gloves get washed about once a week.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

Μy gloves get washed every third ride or so. Have been going strong for many years, untill I used my hands as brakes on a recent OTB. Holes in gloves, hands intact.

The item that is most neglected when it comes to washing is my hydration pack. I do clean the bladder of course, but the dry mud that decorates the camelbak dates several months.


----------



## redpoint (May 23, 2014)

Another thing I would recommend for washing synthetics is salt. I had some pretty stanky, but relatively new synthetic shirts (Patagonia, arcteryx) and I let them sit in a large mixing bowl of saline. No particular ratio, I just made it good 'n salty. Worked - no more stank. Expensive, laundry detergents and "special" synthetic washes did nothing, the salt kicked smelly ass.


----------

